# G-MAG Survival Battery Charger



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I came across an interesting device the other day, and thought it might be of some interest to those on this forum. It's called the G-MAG Survival Salt Water Battery Charger, and is interesting as a way to charge your AA batteries in an emergency. I haven't used this device yet, but some of the advertised features make it worth a look.

This charger is billed as a magnesium/air fuel cell that is activated when you put salt water in its reservoir. Once the salt water (or seawater or even urine) is added, it is capable of charging 6 AA size cells. The manufacturer claims that this device will charge 6 batters about 15 times, which means it will charge about 90 batteries.

Of note to preppers is the fact that it can, in its dry state, be stored indefinitely.

The cost is about $20, which includes 6 rechargeable AA cells.

G-MAG Survival Charger


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Being its sold by CTD, very suspicious whether it would work or not.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty interesting. Who'd a thought my pee could charge 90 batteries!

Though I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS. When I was a kid I had a remote control car that went through AA batteries like MAD. Wasn't long before I learned regular Energizer and Duracell batteries CAN be recharged one time. They last about 7/8's their original life or more. And it only ever worked once. Again, the batteries say don't ever try this! But I did it probably a hundred times with good results. :/ After recharging them more than once they only held their charge for a very shot time before the car drained them dead.


----------

